# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu'ya ne kadar Türk geldi

## ceydaaa

370823-3-4-0a20e.jpgYüzyılın ortalarından itibaren Türkler Anadolu'da yerleşmeye başladılar. Asıl yerleşme ise Malazgirt Savaşı ile oldu. Malazgirt'ten sonra Anadolu ile Türkistan arasında bir 'göç kanalı' oluştu. Türkmenler, kümeler halinde gelmeye başladılar. Ancak ne kadar Türk'ün geldiğini tam olarak bilemiyoruz. Claude Cahen, ilk başta gelenlerin çok büyük miktarda olamayacağını belirtir. Anadolu'ya Türkmenlerin gelişi bir anda olmamış, birkaç yüzyıl sürmüştür. En önemli göç dalgalarından birisi XIII. yüzyılda Türkistan'ın Moğol istilasına uğramasından sonra gerçekleşmiştir. Türkmenler, Anadolu'ya her zaman doğrudan gelmemişlerdir. Bir kısmı Azerbaycan, Irak ve Suriye'ye gitmiş, bir müddet oralarda kaldıktan sonra Anadolu'ya geçmişlerdir.

----------

